# A pic that’s traveling around



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

This is nifty, one of my pictures (you may have already seen it in my Land Navigation post) is being used in an honest to goodness advertising campaign.

 Got a call a couple of days ago asking if it would be ok for the Back Country Horsemen of Washington (BCHW) to use the image in publicity for their annual rendezvous. 

 BTW- The pic was taken on the Pacific Crest Trail (PCT) just north of the Crystal Ski area this past fall. You can see more photos, and info on the area here if you’re so inclined.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Very cool! Congrats! =)


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

great pic! congrats


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

Awesome! I am very jealous of that awesome land you have for riding!!


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

Awesome pic


----------

